# Redneck girls rule (May be offensive to illegal immigrants)



## fireguy (Feb 7, 2008)

*REDNECK GIRLS RULE! *

  A Mexican, an Iraqi, and a redneck girl are sitting at the same bar. 

      When the Mexican finishes his beer, he throws his glass in the air, pulls out his pistol, and blasts the glass to bits. He says, 'In Mexico, our glasses are so cheap, we don't need to drink with the same one twice.' 

      The Iraqi (obviously impressed by this) drinks his beer, throws the glass into the air, pulls out his AK-47, and shoots the glass to smitherines. He says, 'In Iraq, we have so much sand to make glasses that we don't need to drink from the same one twice, either.' 

      The redneck girl from Mississippi, cool as a cucumber,

 picks up her beer, downs it in one gulp, 

throws the glass into the air, 

whips out her .45 and shoots the Mexican and the Iraqi. 

As she catches her glass and sets it on the bar, 

calling for a refill, she says, 

'InAmerica, we have so many illegal aliens 

that we don't have to drink 

with the same ones twice.'


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 7, 2008)

Now that's Funny.


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's good, fireguy.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 8, 2008)

OOOOOhhhhh!  That's probably very politically incorrect!    



But I like it!


----------



## kookie (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats a good one........... I like that one.......

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Feb 8, 2008)

me too..........i wonder how long before the pc police show up


----------



## twomill (Feb 8, 2008)

*LOLOL anyone offended by that, probably needs to go back to thier own country.*


----------



## fireguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I debated on posting this joke, but that is what I thought, you dont like it go home...


----------

